# HTC WILDFIRE or SAMSUNG GALAXY 3 or GALXY SPICA i5700?



## jith_uk (Sep 13, 2010)

hi guyz i`m planning to buy a new smartphone and of course an android one...
well i`m confused between htc wildfire,galaxy 3,and galaxy i5700.....
all are in budget for me....
which one should i go for????
any other suggessions?please help me out!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 13, 2010)

I would prefer galaxy 3


----------



## vulpine (Sep 13, 2010)

Galaxy spica doesn't exist anymore...
Out of the options u listed, Its galaxy 3 all the way....

There's a phone from spice mobile which is quite similar to spica and has even more....Its worth to take a look at it...

You can wait for SE X8 too....
X10 mini pro is also an option....

my preference would be:
X8
galaxy3
spice android phone(only if its good)
X10 mini pro

I sincerely wish samsung should come out with a perfect spica replacement....


----------



## jain_pranav (Sep 13, 2010)

Galaxy Spica i5700 - Not available anymore (although no android phone at this price range can beat spica)

HTC wildfire - Out of Stock

Samsung galaxy will be getting a froyo update soon.The specs are also good..
Only bad thing abt it is the QVGA screen resolution.

X8 will be great if u can wait for it.though it will be having outdate 1.6 Android.


----------



## blacklight (Sep 13, 2010)

i would and am waiting for the X8 to be released . Unlike wildfire and galaxy3, it comes with a decent display to show all the bells n whistles of android. An OS update to froyo will surely happen  sometime soon coz 1.6 was the spec when X8 was announced few months back


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 13, 2010)

Had Samsung continued with Spica; it would have been a smash hit phone for them. Useless fsckers!!!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 13, 2010)

If you are willing to wait, then HTC Aria also seems to be a good option ? (Provided the launch price is right, and of course, if it is released in India anytime soon. AFAIK, it was announced to be launched in Malaysia this Sept. )


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> If you are willing to wait, then HTC Aria also seems to be a good option ? (Provided the launch price is right, and of course, if it is released in India anytime soon. AFAIK, it was announced to be launched in Malaysia this Sept. )


 
The specs of Aria are closer to Legend's. It will be placed around 20k if I am right.


----------



## tejaslok (Sep 13, 2010)

when is x8 going to launch and wat will be its cost approx ?? Has i had planned to buy samsung gal 3 but due to screen resolution feature, will wait for x8 only if its cost would be around 13 k to 14k !


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 14, 2010)

desiibond said:


> The specs of Aria are closer to Legend's. It will be placed around 20k if I am right.


 
True!

 But, with Legend's overall look (sleek aluminium unibody design),led flash, AMOLED with RGB (which I guess, costs more than AMOLED's with Pentile Matrix sub-pixel rendering; let alone a normal LCD ), I was hoping that it could debut under, 19k or so...(So, maybe available for 18k or below in streets)

But, your price estimate seems to be better. (Considering the 380 USD , unlocked price for HTC Aria ).


----------



## desiibond (Sep 14, 2010)

tejaslok said:


> when is x8 going to launch and wat will be its cost approx ?? Has i had planned to buy samsung gal 3 but due to screen resolution feature, will wait for x8 only if its cost would be around 13 k to 14k !


 
 yes. X8 has better resolution but the only thing that is holding me to refer it for buyers is mediocre 128MB of RAM which can be very low. 

But then again Spica too have same amount of RAM and it's running well on 2.1. let's wait and see. 

X8 may debut at 17k


----------



## only4omkar (Sep 14, 2010)

what about Lg optimus one and LG optimus Chic ??
how is LG in android phones ? 
Check dis out ..
LG re-enters smartphone arena, details Optimus One and Chic - GSMArena.com news
Specs look nice ..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2010)

only4omkar said:


> what about Lg optimus one and LG optimus Chic ??
> how is LG in android phones ?
> Check dis out ..
> LG re-enters smartphone arena, details Optimus One and Chic - GSMArena.com news
> Specs look nice ..


 
 My gut feeling always told me to stay away from those LG devices 

And anyways, these two will be available by October or November.


----------



## blacklight (Sep 15, 2010)

totally agree with desibond 
when giants like HTC and Samsung take their own sweet time in rolling out newer upgrades of Android,woudnt be suprised if LG follows a launch and forget policy. - In short no support  once a product is launched !!!


----------



## webgenius (Sep 15, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> If you are willing to wait, then HTC Aria also seems to be a good option ? (Provided the launch price is right, and of course, if it is released in India anytime soon. AFAIK, it was announced to be launched in Malaysia this Sept. )


HTC Aria and HTC Wildfire almost have the same specs. Note that Aria does not have a FM receiver.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 16, 2010)

webgenius said:


> HTC Aria and HTC Wildfire almost have the same specs. Note that Aria does not have a FM receiver.


 
Yeah, but it fixes the one problem, that Wildfire, basically the really bad resolution (reminiscent of a 2.2" 3-4 year old mobile )...

That plus, it seems Aria is more optimized with many reviews saying that it feels more stable and faster.


----------



## webwizzy (Sep 18, 2010)

jith_uk said:


> hi guyz i`m planning to buy a new smartphone and of course an android one...
> well i`m confused between htc wildfire,galaxy 3,and galaxy i5700.....
> all are in budget for me....
> which one should i go for????
> any other suggessions?please help me out!



I would say, go for Galaxy 3. Wildfire was my choice until the day I saw it, its extremely low-res is a deal breaker for me. And its not just low-res on paper, you would actually feel it.


----------



## ankit360 (Sep 21, 2010)

HTC wildfire look sexy but only problem is it has low resolution screen 

minimum screen resolution required for android is HVGA which not in wildfire and galaxy 3


----------



## only4omkar (Sep 26, 2010)

Yesterday i found a *spica* at a shop in my vicinity ...
He quoted me a price of 8500 ... and later said it was second hand ..used for 6 months ..
He also had a new piece ..(he showed me just the box)
For that piece he said it would cost 13000(Though i know he would come down easily!)
Wich 1 shuld i buy ??? (I wonder they have the second hand one in the box as well)

Or should i buy any of them in the first place considering that the production of the phone is over ..???


----------



## desiibond (Sep 26, 2010)

only4omkar said:


> Yesterday i found a *spica* at a shop in my vicinity ...
> He quoted me a price of 8500 ... and later said it was second hand ..used for 6 months ..
> He also had a new piece ..(he showed me just the box)
> For that piece he said it would cost 13000(Though i know he would come down easily!)
> ...


get the new one.


----------



## only4omkar (Sep 26, 2010)

^^and they say they give me warranty as well .. but wat is the use of warranty if the production of the phone is over ?? 
What if some parts of my phone get damaged .. will they be replaced ??


----------



## blacklight (Sep 29, 2010)

SE Xperia X8 Out officially...listed at Univercell for close to 14K ..now if it runs on 1.6 (Donut) it would  officially suck !!


----------

